# My home made pedal board



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's nothing fancy, but total cost was about $25


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*Groovy.*

I made one out of a samsonite briefcase, and a hinge.

I fit 3 boss pedals, a wah, a power bar and adapter.

congrats, it's nice doing things yourself.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes to home made pedal boards. I've made a bunch of them over the years, as I have gone from less pedals, to more pedals, and back to less pedals. This one is kinda cheesey looking with the cheap patch pedals but what the Hell, it works:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Pedal*

When it gets warmer i am going to make one out of wood, becuase i am a woodworker and have all the tools so it makes it easy.
I wonder if you can buy a sheet of Velcro..
I would like to glue that on the top and then just have hold down strips to hold the pedals.
Anybody seen Velcro in a large sheet.

RK


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Velcro*

Thanks for the link>> Just what i am looking for.
RK


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*Fabricland!!!*



Rick31797 said:


> Thanks for the link>> Just what i am looking for.
> RK



Hey Man, Fabricland has a big sale on, ends tomorrow (satruday) 
we went today to buy fabric to make stuff for new baby's room.

While I was there Ii bought wide adhesive hook and thin adhesive loop material. I'm planning on expanding my pedal board. It's 66% off if you know someone with a fabricland membership.

G.


----------

